# Replacing Turbonet with Cachecard problem



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

I'm replacing my Turbonet card with Cachecard. I've booted into the install cd with my TiVo A drive connected to my pc and ran the scripts. But when back in the TiVo, I get on the Silicon Dust screen an error message "driver not loading" and also a second error "sdram not found". Is there some problem with having had Turbonet previously on this machine or is something else going on. I have checked the Silicon Dust site and posted this question on the forum there a few days ago, maybe someone in here knows about this.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Mars said:


> I'm replacing my Turbonet card with Cachecard. I've booted into the install cd with my TiVo A drive connected to my pc and ran the scripts. But when back in the TiVo, I get on the Silicon Dust screen an error message "driver not loading" and also a second error "sdram not found". Is there some problem with having had Turbonet previously on this machine or is something else going on. I have checked the Silicon Dust site and posted this question on the forum there a few days ago, maybe someone in here knows about this.


Something else is going on; not really sure what it is, but you should not have a problem using a CacheCard on a drive that has previously been used with a TurboNet card.

I'd check to ensure the card and memory are properly seated and that there are no fingerprints (ie oil) on the edge connectors of your system board or the memory chip.

If things still don't work, try removing the memory altogether and seeing if you can get it working with just the CacheCARD installed.

Beyond that, its tough to say as you could have not installed the drivers right, could have other things wrong with the hardware or your software could have gotten corrupted somehow.

Lou


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

tivoupgrade said:


> Something else is going on; not really sure what it is, but you should not have a problem using a CacheCard on a drive that has previously been used with a TurboNet card.
> 
> could have other things wrong with the hardware or your software could have gotten corrupted somehow.
> 
> Lou


The card is fully seated, and with memory removed does not work as just a net card. I've re-imaged a spare drive with an earlier copy of the 3.0 TiVo software with no upgrades in it. re-ran the cachecard install and still will not load the driver. Here is the log maybe someone can look it over and spot whats going on.

Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loaded 11 symbols from 7 modules. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Old MediaSwitch address map 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Memory configured for 16MB 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: CPU clock speed: 54MHz 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: ^MTeleworld Customer Device Starting Up! 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VidOut, next irq 50, idle irq 58, channel 5 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2020 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VidIn, next irq 55, idle irq 63, channel 1 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2121 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel Events, next irq 52, idle irq 60, channel 4 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR 2929 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel OSD, next irq 48, idle irq 56, channel 7 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR a9a9 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel AudOut, next irq 49, idle irq 57, channel 6 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR e9e9 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel AudIn, next irq 54, idle irq 62, channel 2 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR ebeb 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel VBI, next irq 53, idle irq 61, channel 3 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR efef 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: DMA Channel Ide, next irq 51, idle irq 59, channel 0 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MS IMR ffff 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Boot Parameters= root=/dev/hda4 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Initial MAC address=0:4:ac:e3:0:54 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop.. ok - 53.86 BogoMIPS 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 1179648 bytes (1048576 for inputs, 131072 for outputs) at 0x801543f0 allocated. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: mem_init: start_mem = 0x80275000, end_mem = 0x81000000 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Memory: 13868k/16384k available (700k kernel code, 1816k data) 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Kernel virtual start=0x81000000, end=0x81d8b000 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society NET3.038 for Linux 2.1 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: NET3: Unix domain sockets 0.15 for Linux NET3.038. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society TCP/IP for NET3.037 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: IGMP, ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 2.8.1) #8 Wed May 8 15:38:27 PDT 2002 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 4.23 with no serial options enabled 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: tty00 at 0xf4100000 (irq = 6) is a S403 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: tty01 at 0xffc00000 (irq = 3) is a 16550A 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: tty03 at 0xffb40000 (irq = 7) is a 16550A 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Ramdisk driver initialized : 16 ramdisks of 4096K size 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: IDE: Setup IDE dma engine call back function completed 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: set maxFrags and initialize fragp for h=0 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLlct15 30, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0xffd00400-0xffd00407,0xffd00438 on irq 32 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: idinfo 82=346B 83=4301 85=3468 86=0001 87=4000 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLlct15 30, 28629MB w/418kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA, CHS=16383/16/63, DMA, SMART 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: PPP: version 2.3.0 (demand dialling) 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: TCP compression code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: PPP line discipline registered. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: hda:Started kswapd v 1.12 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: 16 pages of PROM memory freed 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: 3 pages of unused kernel memory freed 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Init: Console opened as FD 0 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: ## PPC ## arch-specific shell functions defined 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 65532k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading i2c driver 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Box setup for NTSC mode 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: fpga driver configured in NTSC mode. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: fpga module running SAA7114 video encoder 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Msp: MajorRevCode Version 0x7 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Msp: ROM Version 0x1e44 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Msp: ProductCode = 0x1e 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Msp: MSP3430G 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: memstart = 0x80155000 : size = 0x100000 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Standin 0: addr 0x80159000, len 0xfc000 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: No panic situation detected 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Deleted inode 20491 has zero dtime. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Set dtime? yes 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Inode 20507, i_blocks wrong 7556 (counted=7442). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Inode 20515, i_blocks wrong 2498 (counted=2462). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 110/32768 files (23.6% non-contiguous), 17117/131072 blocks 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 110/32768 files, 17117/131072 blocks 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Cleaning up /var/mtab... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: This one's (29) goin' down 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: fixmodem: no patcher: /tvlib/modem/patches/V2.210K1-V34_DLP/ram/expect_script 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Initializing TiVo extension... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Set up environment vars for hardware configuration... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading media drivers... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo ... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded (byteswap enabled) 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: hda: Quantum management 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Need to get drive statistics 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 1). 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Multi-Verifier 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Not Installing oslink module. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading fan ... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading therm ... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers ... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: I2C arbitration error at address 0x8A. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: We are using the Philips 7121 video encoder. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: pxmpegdecode configured in NTSC mode. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed! 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MAJOR number = 78 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Splash the screen... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: driver version 20050218 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00060000 00060100 00060200 00060300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00060400 00060500 00060600 00060700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00020800 00020900 00020a00 00060b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00060c00 00060d00 00060e00 00060f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00061000 00061100 00061200 00061300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00061400 00061500 00061600 00061700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00061800 00061900 00061a00 00061b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00061c00 00061d00 00061e00 00061f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00062000 00062100 00062200 00062300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00062400 00062500 00062600 00062700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00062800 00062900 00062a00 00062b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00062c00 00062d00 00062e00 00062f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00063000 00063100 00063200 00063300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00063400 00063500 00063600 00063700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00063800 00063900 00063a00 00063b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00063c00 00063d00 00063e00 00063f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00064000 00064100 00064200 00064300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00064400 00064500 00064600 00064700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00064800 00064900 00064a00 00064b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00064c00 00064d00 00064e00 00064f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00065000 00065100 00065200 00065300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00065400 00065500 00065600 00065700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00065800 00065900 00065a00 00065b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00065c00 00065d00 00065e00 00065f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00066000 00066100 00066200 00066300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00066400 00066500 00066600 00066700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00066800 00066900 00066a00 00066b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00066c00 00066d00 00066e00 00066f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00067000 00067100 00067200 00067300 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00067400 00067500 00067600 00067700 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00067800 00067900 00067a00 00067b00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: 00067c00 00067d00 00067e00 00067f00 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: error: cachecard/sram not found! 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: /lib/modules/cachecard.o: init_module: Device or resource busy 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Driver version: xxxxxxxx/20050218 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: ERROR: Driver failed to load 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: ERROR: No information in kernel log 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Update IR microcode using /sbin/irmicro.hex 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Device already programmed with this microcode 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Starting update ... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Look for debug board ... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: setting ipaddr to 192.168.40.13 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: setting macaddr to 0004ace30054 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface. 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Enabling local route... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Check for PROM update ... 
Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: Updating system clock UID=0 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Dec 18 00:20:49 2008 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: Have a nice day. 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: Configuring network... 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver version 20050218 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: turbonet2: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:9C:3E:F3 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver successfully installed 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver successfully installed 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk... 
Dec 18 00:20:49 (none) kernel: Starting EventSwitcher... 
Dec 18 00:20:50 (none) kernel: Not going to start Test service with NULL executable 
Dec 18 00:20:50 (none) kernel: Not going to start Epg Manager (/tvbin/EpgManager isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:20:50 (none) kernel: Not going to start thttpd (/tvbin/thttpd isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:20:50 (none) kernel: Not going to start DmComponent (/tvbin/DmComponent isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:20:50 (none) kernel: Not going to start Falcon (/tvbin/falcon isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:20:50 (none) kernel: Not going to start IdlComponent (/tvbin/idl-component isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:20:51 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:20:52 (none) kernel: Start fan control... 
Dec 18 00:20:52 (none) kernel: Couldn't open /dev/tivoconfig 
Dec 18 00:20:52 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 75 
Dec 18 00:20:52 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 70 
Dec 18 00:20:52 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 65 
Dec 18 00:20:52 (none) kernel: Target temp: 48 
Dec 18 00:20:53 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Dec 18 00:20:55 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions... 
Dec 18 00:20:57 (none) kernel: Checking new software installation 
Dec 18 00:20:58 (none) kernel: SwSystem 3.0-01-1-010 is already active, nothing to do. 
Dec 18 00:20:58 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Dec 18 00:20:58 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Dec 18 00:20:58 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Dec 18 00:20:58 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Dec 18 00:20:59 (none) kernel: MCP startup complete 
Dec 18 00:21:14 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:21:14 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:21:15 (none) kernel: setup: 0x40001 
Dec 18 00:21:17 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:21:18 (none) kernel: Initialize with 1 live caches 
Dec 18 00:21:18 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: resetting adjustments 
Dec 18 00:21:19 (none) kernel: Microcode version 00034 
Dec 18 00:21:19 (none) kernel: osd buffer size = 1080000 
Dec 18 00:21:19 (none) kernel: Bus services started. 
Dec 18 00:21:19 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: Encoder in IBP-Frame mode 
Dec 18 00:21:19 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning -1 from standin tune after tuning to ch 0 with adjust -50 
Dec 18 00:21:42 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:21:42 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:21:45 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:22:42 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:22:42 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:22:45 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:22:56 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:22:56 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:22:59 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:23:43 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:23:43 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:23:45 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:24:43 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:24:43 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:24:45 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:24:56 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:24:57 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:24:59 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:25:48 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:25:48 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:25:50 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:26:53 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:26:53 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:26:55 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:27:02 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:27:02 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:27:04 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:27:53 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:27:53 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:27:55 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:28:03 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:28:03 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:28:05 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:28:09 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rx length error 
Dec 18 00:28:09 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:28:11 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: This one's (29) goin' down 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: fixmodem: no patcher: /tvlib/modem/patches/V2.210K1-V34_DLP/ram/expect_script 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Initializing TiVo extension... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Set up environment vars for hardware configuration... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Loading media drivers... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo ... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded (byteswap enabled) 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: hda: Quantum management 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Need to get drive statistics 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 1). 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Multi-Verifier 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Not Installing oslink module. 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Loading fan ... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Loading therm ... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers ... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: I2C arbitration error at address 0x8A. 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: We are using the Philips 7121 video encoder. 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: pxmpegdecode configured in NTSC mode. 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed! 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: MAJOR number = 78 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: Splash the screen... 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: cachecard: driver version 20050218 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: cachecard: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: cachecard: 0006000a 0006000a 0006000a 0006000a 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: cachecard: 0006000a 0006000a 0006000a 0006000a 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: cachecard: 0002000a 0002000a 0002000a 0002000a 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: cachecard: 0006000a 0006000a 0006000a 0006000a 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) last message repeated 28 times 
Jan 1 00:00:38 (none) kernel: cachecard: error: cachecard/sram not found! 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: /lib/modules/cachecard.o: init_module: Device or resource busy 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: cachectl: Driver version: xxxxxxxx/20050218 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: cachectl: ERROR: Driver failed to load 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: Update IR microcode using /sbin/irmicro.hex 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: Device already programmed with this microcode 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: Starting update ... 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: Look for debug board ... 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: setting ipaddr to 192.168.40.13 
Dec 18 00:30:04 (none) kernel: setting macaddr to 0004ace30054 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface. 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Enabling local route... 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters... 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons... 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Check for PROM update ... 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Updating system clock UID=0 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Dec 18 00:30:05 2008 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Have a nice day. 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Configuring network... 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver version 20050218 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: turbonet2: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:9C:3E:F3 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver successfully installed 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver successfully installed 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk... 
Dec 18 00:30:05 (none) kernel: Starting EventSwitcher... 
Dec 18 00:30:06 (none) kernel: Not going to start Test service with NULL executable 
Dec 18 00:30:06 (none) kernel: Not going to start Epg Manager (/tvbin/EpgManager isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:30:06 (none) kernel: Not going to start thttpd (/tvbin/thttpd isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:30:06 (none) kernel: Not going to start DmComponent (/tvbin/DmComponent isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:30:06 (none) kernel: Not going to start Falcon (/tvbin/falcon isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:30:06 (none) kernel: Not going to start IdlComponent (/tvbin/idl-component isn't an existing executable) 
Dec 18 00:30:07 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:30:08 (none) kernel: Start fan control... 
Dec 18 00:30:09 (none) kernel: Couldn't open /dev/tivoconfig 
Dec 18 00:30:09 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 75 
Dec 18 00:30:09 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 70 
Dec 18 00:30:09 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 65 
Dec 18 00:30:09 (none) kernel: Target temp: 48 
Dec 18 00:30:10 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Dec 18 00:30:12 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions... 
Dec 18 00:30:12 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:30:12 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:30:14 (none) kernel: Checking new software installation 
Dec 18 00:30:14 (none) kernel: SwSystem 3.0-01-1-010 is already active, nothing to do. 
Dec 18 00:30:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Dec 18 00:30:14 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Dec 18 00:30:15 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Dec 18 00:30:15 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Dec 18 00:30:15 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex 
Dec 18 00:30:15 (none) kernel: MCP startup complete 
Dec 18 00:30:32 (none) kernel: Initialize with 1 live caches 
Dec 18 00:30:32 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: resetting adjustments 
Dec 18 00:30:33 (none) kernel: Microcode version 00034 
Dec 18 00:30:33 (none) kernel: osd buffer size = 1080000 
Dec 18 00:30:33 (none) kernel: Bus services started. 
Dec 18 00:30:35 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: Encoder in IBP-Frame mode 
Dec 18 00:30:35 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning -1 from standin tune after tuning to ch 0 with adjust -50 
Dec 18 00:30:59 (none) kernel: turbonet2: rxbyte error 
Dec 18 00:30:59 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:31:01 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex

Dec 18 00:31:35 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = none 
Dec 18 00:31:38 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

> Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: /lib/modules/cachecard.o: init_module: Device or resource busy
> Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Driver version: xxxxxxxx/20050218
> Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: ERROR: Driver failed to load
> Jan 1 00:00:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: ERROR: No information in kernel log


The log file confirms what you are witnessing from the 'splash' screen and that is that the driver is not loading correctly.

You've eliminated the memory as the source of the problem, but now its time to eliminate other variables, too.

The problem could be... bad cachecard... bad connection on the TiVo system board... something else wrong with the TiVo that prevents the CacheCard from working properly... corrupt drivers... user error...

Or some combination of all of those things.


----------

